# Aston Hall Hospital, Derbyshire, June 2014



## lonewolf (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's my report on the Aston Hall Hospital, these are a few images taken with an Iphone the trip was short and sweat as there was builders working whilst we was going around. (cheeky  )

I found this information from cookie_corpse's report 28DL done on the same building/s, Thought I'd copy this as it's straight to the point as what the place is. 

""
Aston Hall Mental Hospital sits in the scenic village of Aston-On-Trent in Derby, the hospital dates back to the 1930s and stretches over 3.2 acres.
The hospital was purchased by the Nottingham Corporation in 1924 as part of the old Aston Hall estate, since the hospitals conception it has always dealt with patients suffering from mental health problems and learning disabilities.
Each of the ‘houses’ could house up to 50 patients but in later years this capacity dropped as patients where transferred to other hospitals in the area.

Aston Hall boasted a one of a kind leisure centre within its grounds and was the only hospital in South Derbyshire to house a hydrotherapy pool.

In 1998 it was announced that the hospital would close amid fierce opposition from local residents who it to remain open and to continue caring for its then 58 resident patients.
The ‘village’ as locals called it finally closed its doors in 2004.

""












































Thanks again for looking, hope you enjoyed the snaps!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 14, 2016)

It's a bit trashed, but you got some great images.


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 14, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> It's a bit trashed, but you got some great images.



Thank you it was last minute trip to this place with our Iphones!


----------



## krela (Apr 14, 2016)

It's looking very sad these days.


----------



## mookster (Apr 14, 2016)

krela said:


> It's looking very sad these days.



All gone now I think, last I heard anyway.


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 14, 2016)

mookster said:


> All gone now I think, last I heard anyway.



They was builders on it, when we was there taking the pics must of been preparing it for demo!


----------



## Potter (Apr 17, 2016)

What was behind the 'do not open' door?


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 17, 2016)

Potter said:


> What was behind the 'do not open' door?



Was a crazy homeless guy!!! 

Nah it looked to be just another side room like they have in normal hospitals nothing exciting sorry to disappoint. aha


----------



## arnjeaskin (Aug 21, 2017)

So sad to see this in such a state 
I work for a company that now supports some of the ex patients in the community
This was home to most of the residents for children to adults
Some spent over thirty years in here 
Most now well into their fifties live great lives in their own homes but sad to think their former home was treated with such contempt


----------

